# o.g. mondo



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

post your pics :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

My old fleetwood OG Mondo did up for me!!
One of the best painters around!!!


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

its OG Mando not mondo


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Any contact info clean work


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

kidd kandy said:


> its OG Mando not mondo


Same but different homie. :roflmao:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Any contact info clean work


PM Sent


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

he painted the 66 rag and chavo did leafing


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

<img class="previewthumb" id="vbattach_676621" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=676621&stc=1" attachmentid="676621"><img class="previewthumb" id="vbattach_676622" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=676622&stc=1" attachmentid="676622">he painted the 66 rag and chavo did leafingalso that's my old 64 from casa grande I bought also then I sold so I had 2 painted by him the nicest paint jobs ive ever had


----------



## BikerBry (Aug 31, 2013)

I just picked up a '71 shovelhead chopper, the tank is painted by O.G. Mando. I did a search and found this thread...can anyone tell me the history behind the guy, and if he still paints where he is? I've no idea when the tank would have been done, but it's in real nice shape.


----------



## BikerBry (Aug 31, 2013)

Does anyone know this guy? BTW...I'll be selling the custom painted tank if you have interest.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea my friend works at his shop, he's out of Casa Grande. They do good work.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

jrod6676 said:


> View attachment 676623
> View attachment 676624
> View attachment 676625
> View attachment 676626
> ...


Yea that 64 was nice, former Majestics car.


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

og mondo painted my cars more pics


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

OG Mando has been painting cars since way back. Did many top rides back in the 80's and 90's. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BikerBry (Aug 31, 2013)

Can any of you provide his phone number or at least the actual name of the shop?...


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

He paints out of his house. Has his shop around back. I will be taking my car to him for paint next week. I'll look up his number for you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## viagra-eloy (Oct 9, 2009)

still the best painter around he has done three of my cars


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Took my 63, 1GDUP63 to Tucson Meet Yourself on Sunday. Last show before the work begins. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Now the transformation begins. Kept some souvenirs! 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## viagra-eloy (Oct 9, 2009)

mandos custom paint & upholstery 602-487-4062 [email protected] 3554 E highway 84 Eloy, AZ 85131


----------

